# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Help!

## starbright

Kam komentuar para ca kohesh ne disa tema dhe me eshte mbushur inbox me emails, une nuk e di si te c'abonohem  :i ngrysur:  Me sqaroni ju lutem!

----------


## bora2

e dashur mund ti bllokosh emailet ose mund te dalesh nga forumi
Zgjedhjen e ke ti

----------


## Neteorm

Kliko : *Paneli i Anetarit* me pas *Ndrysho mundesite* dhe shiko opsionet nese do te vijne mesazhe nga administratoret ose anetaret e tjere , hiqi opsionin dhe besoj nuk do kesh me email te ngarkuara.

----------

